# Wireless Headphones



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Can anyone recommend good/high quality wireless headphones for under $100.00?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I think you either need to reduce your expectations or increase your dollar value. I use a set of
Logitech gaming cups for the computer but the ear pads eventually rotted out. I have a set of Bluetooth Bose for the iPad/iPhone. Supposedly Sony make a cheaper/ better alternative but I forget the model #.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I understand, however, there are lots for sale under $100.00 on amazon.ca and eBay. I don't want to get a cheap pair and it's been so long since I have been out of the audiophile side of things, I forget what specs I should be looking for.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I understand, however, there are lots for sale under $100.00 on amazon.ca and eBay. I don't want to get a cheap pair and it's been so long since I have been out of the audiophile side of things, I forget what specs I should be looking for.


get something with a big brand name on it and you’ll be happy


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Steadly. Philips makes wireless headphones and you'll be supporting Gibson who owns Philips.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I’ll never buy without the try. Headphones have such a range that I’ll go through a dozen until I find ones I really like. I know they aren’t wireless, but my $70 pair of Audiotechnica phones were nearly as good as $300 pairs, so I suggest you try a bunch and see what you like best in your budget.

I’d really like cordless too as all my playing theses days is through effect/sims. I’m always getting messed up in the cord or running over it with the wheels of my chair


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If you are using these for music production you should be concerned about the additional latency wireless, especially BT, may introduce. In any case, your are going to be sacrificing fidelity over convenience at your budget.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I usually go and look at reviews and sift through the different websites. Last year I needed a noise cancelling headphone that sounds good at the same time. Went through the reviews and ended up with a Sony wh-1000xms. My point is you will have to decide your priority. Is it the price, whether its comfortable, or audiophile sounding, etc You will also have to consider that bluetooth is not the best when it comes to transferring music, Anyway here is a link to reviews for what they recommend for whatever is your priority. For $100 I'd look for budget wireless headphones, 

The 14 Best Wireless Headphones to Buy in 2018


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm likely going to buy a set myself sometime soon, but I'd be willing to spend just a bit more to get better sound. I'd set a budget at $200 and hopefully come in around $150.

I think setting the ceiling at $100 might be a bit optimistic.


Addendum: Now that I have looked through the list Chitmo provided even $200 is a bit rosy.

Looks like to get decent sound you're into $300~400.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

For under $100? Not likely.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> For under $100? Not likely.





Milkman said:


> I'm likely going to buy a set myself sometime soon, but I'd be willing to spend just a bit more to get better sound. I'd set a budget at $200 and hopefully come in around $150.
> 
> I think setting the ceiling at $100 might be a bit optimistic.
> 
> ...


You guys are likely right but I thought I might get something on Black Friday. I think I'll check out the specs on something decent and then see what Black Friday brings about.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking at these ones. Your comments?

I am presently using Sony XD200's which are wired and they are adequate for me. If the wireless ones are as good as the DX200's, then I would be happy with them.

Sony Over-Ear Noise Cancelling Truly Wireless Headphones - Grey


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I am looking at these ones. Your comments?
> 
> I am presently using Sony XD200's which are wired and they are adequate for me. If the wireless ones are as good as the DX200's, then I would be happy with them.
> 
> Sony Over-Ear Noise Cancelling Truly Wireless Headphones - Grey


those look sweet, just remember that Sony spends most of its money on marketing and very little is actually spent on the product. these are just old and rebranded things that didn't sell when Zellers went out of business


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Do they come in green?



Guitar101 said:


> Hey Steadly. Philips makes wireless headphones and you'll be supporting Gibson who owns Philips.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Do they come in green?


Ha! Ha! You have a good memory. On the colour choices on eBay, I picked all colours but pink and...............................you guessed it, green. That said, after three years in our new place here in NB, I have a pretty decent green lawn. Of course, that is where green belongs.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I found a great pair.

Daily Pick | Guitar Center

Save $90.00
*JBL V300NXT EVEREST Elite 300 Active Noise Cancelling Headphones White Restock*
Bluetooth 4.0 enables wireless connectivity while new NXTGen Active Noise Cancelling Technology combines the immersive experience of active noise-cancelling with the ability to control the amount of outside noise to let in, giving you the power to balance awareness of your surroundings with your listening experience. 

With legendary JBL Pro Audio sound delivering a dynamic acoustic experience, sculpted ear cushions providing unprecedented fit on your ears, a 10-hour rechargable battery, and TruNoteTM Auto Sound Calibration, now you can enjoy ultimate comfort, freedom and personalization. A built-in microphone allows for easy call access.

*Bluetooth 4.0*
Connect to any Bluetooth-enabled device for amazing wireless sound quality.

*Best-In-Class Ergonomics*
These headphones are designed to fit the unique contour of your ears. You’ll experience unprecedented comfort. Listen longer and enjoy it more.

*Exclusive NXTGen Active Noise Cancelling*
For the first time, JBL combines the immersive experience of active noise-cancelling technology and lets you control the amount of outside noise to let in. So you have the power to balance awareness of your surroundings with your listening experience with the simple press of a button.

*TruNoteTM Auto Sound Calibration*
Be blown away by the cleanest, most authentic version of your music that you’ve ever heard. With the press of a button, TruNote Technology automatically calibrates the sound of the headphones uniquely for you.

*Auto Off*
Experience greater simplicity and a longer battery life with the auto off feature which powers the headphones off automatically when not in use.

*My JBL Headphones App*
Get even more control and personalization of your listening experience with this free App. Through your mobile device, you can create custom EQ settings and access all other headphone settings and features.

*Built-in Microphone*
Built in microphone with echo cancellation technology delivers natural sounding calls.

*What’s in the box:*
1 pair of JBL EVERESTTM ELITE 300 headphones
1 JBL carrying case
1 Micro USB charging cable
1 Audio cable with 3.5mm jack
1 Quick Start Guide
1 Warranty and safety note
My JBL Headphones App download instructions
less
Price $69.95

Regular Price: 
$159.95


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> I think I found a great pair.


Well, according to the description, you’ll experience unprecedented comfort and be blown away by the cleanest, most authentic version of your music that you’ve ever heard.

Tough to beat that I guess.

Though somehow I think maybe they’re just saying that and don’t really mean it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Delores Streisand said:


> Well, according to the description, you’ll experience unprecedented comfort and be blown away by the cleanest, most authentic version of your music that you’ve ever heard.
> 
> Tough to beat that I guess.
> 
> Though somehow I think maybe they’re just saying that and don’t really mean it.


I got a feeling its marketing but if Steadly bought them then probably not as he doesn't fall for that stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2018)

I spent around $500 each for 2 pairs of wired headphones last year. $100 for wireless is low. YGWYPF.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

@Steadfastly did you buy those?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> @Steadfastly did you buy those?


I am still thinking of it. I need to have them delivered stateside and I have to go there on Monday for something else so I am thinking I might. I have a good set of headphone but they are wired. I want the bluetooth ones so I don't have to worry about the wire or listening to the TV which is next to our bedroom which would be great if my wife is asleep.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Delores Streisand said:


> Well, according to the description, you’ll experience unprecedented comfort and be blown away by the cleanest, most authentic version of your music that you’ve ever heard.
> 
> Tough to beat that I guess.
> 
> Though somehow I think maybe they’re just saying that and don’t really mean it.


There are a bunch of reviews for them, Delores, on another site and most of the reviews are excellent. I think they are decent and buying from GC if there is a problem, they will take them back and pay for the shipping even though they tell you the buyer has to pay for the shipping. I have bought something from them before that was defective and they shipped me a new one and told me just to keep the first one which I was able to fix myself.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I am still thinking of it. I need to have them delivered stateside and I have to go there on Monday for something else so I am thinking I might. I have a good set of headphone but they are wired. I want the bluetooth ones so I don't have to worry about the wire or listening to the TV which is next to our bedroom which would be great if my wife is asleep.
> 
> Why do you ask?


I was curious to see the outcome of your search and to hear your opinion of them. Sometimes something really affordable ends up being great, other times it ends up being a waste. My wife says “lo barato sale caro”, which means “cheap is expensive”, but sometimes you can find a gem.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> I was curious to see the outcome of your search and to hear your opinion of them. Sometimes something really affordable ends up being great, other times it ends up being a waste. My wife says “lo barato sale caro”, which means “cheap is expensive”, but sometimes you can find a gem.


I am ordering them. Tell your wife, I'll let her know.

BTW, they were not the cheapest. They were about $200.00 CDN but they had them on special for $69.00 USD.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I am ordering them. Tell your wife, I'll let her know.


I’ll let her know 

It’s funny, because she is always inclined to buy the cheapest, which isn’t a bad trait. But sometimes I have to convince her of the above statement, because it really can make a diffference on things like kids clothes and shoes. Either way, I look forward to hearing about your headphones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> I am still thinking of it. I need to have them delivered stateside and I have to go there on Monday for something else so I am thinking I might. I have a good set of headphone but they are wired. I want the bluetooth ones so I don't have to worry about the wire or listening to the TV which is next to our bedroom which would be great if my wife is asleep.
> 
> Why do you ask?


OK the ones I bought for $500 are for recording, and are supposed to be as flat as you can get for $500. For general consumer type listening as you describe above you will most likely be happy with what you are getting, but I have no experience with the new wireless units. Thanks


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> I’ll let her know
> 
> It’s funny, because she is always inclined to buy the cheapest, which isn’t a bad trait. Bu*t sometimes I have to convince her of the above statement, because it really can make a diffference on things like kids clothes and shoes.* Either way, I look forward to hearing about your headphones.


My wife is the same sometimes and I've learned over the years, too, that the cheapest is not always the best deal, like you say on clothes and shoes. Plus, they look and wear better.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, os I have had these for awhile now and I can give you my $0.02 for those that are interested. I got these on special For $74.00 USD although they are usually around $160.00 USD. My previous headphones were Sony HD200's which were quite good but the JBL's are far superior. What has surprised me most was hearing things I have never heard before and in a way I have not heard it before. I am hearing sounds from these as if it is surround sound. I have actually looked behind me because it sounds like their is someone behind me. I didn't know you could get this from a set of headphones. The noise cancelling is fantastic. My wife has been behind me talking to me and she has to tap me on the shoulder (scaring me half to death) to get my attention.

I have preferred over ear phones in the past as I find them more comfortable but am getting used to the on-ear style these JBL ones are. I found the headband quite tight and uncomfortable at first and it took 3 weeks to get used to it. Perhaps this is because I have large ears, the style was new to me or the headband is rather tight and maybe it has loosened up a bit. They are fine now and I have worn them for several hours with no discomfort.

If you're looking for a excellent set of headphones, I would not hesitate on recommending these. I should have bought two pair.

JBL V300NXT EVEREST Elite 300 Active Noise Cancelling Headphones


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, @Steadfastly. Nice little review.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice bargain you got there. Looks like it covers what you need it for. You might want to consider not totally noise cancelling for a little "air" in the sound though. Unless your wifes around of course. Then shut'erdown. Is the 3.5mm cable detachable? Looks like it is with the wording. Have fun with them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Nice bargain you got there. Looks like it covers what you need it for. You might want to consider not totally noise cancelling for a little "air" in the sound though. Unless your wifes around of course. Then shut'erdown. * Is the 3.5mm cable detachable?* Looks like it is with the wording. Have fun with them.


Yes, it is.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I would have to search to see if the brand I have are still available , but I bought a set of Advent wireless headphones from Future shop in the mid 90`s and their still going strong . I've used them every day for over 20 years , and I only have tape on , the over head rest . I think I payed $160.00 for them . (a couple more payments and they'll be mine ,lol)


----------

